
You Probably Have Too Much Stuff - jseliger
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/13/you-probably-have-too-much-stuff/?src=me&ref=general
======
zio99
There's a good bit on that: George Carlin:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgN5gCuLac>

_"A house is just a place to keep your stuff while you go out and get more
stuff."_

